# Stolen Bow



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey guys, 
I know its a long shot, but I guess the only way I have a chance is by getting the word out. I haven't shot my bow much this year as I knew I wasn't going to be able to go on the archery hunt, but my son and I shot about a month or so ago(early-mid Sept.), and when we were finished, I hung my bow up in the garage. Well, I don't know exactly when it happened.....but it is gone. I rarely have my garage door open, but that is the only explanation I can come up with. Someone walked in to my garage and walked out with my bow.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics. They're aren't great pics, but that is all I can come up with for now. I have never seen another one of this particular model, so I'm bettin' there aren't too many around these parts.

Description:
McPherson Hornet VX with the Vib-X dampner
Trophy Ridge inline 5-pin sight
Vapor Trail black and green strings, in pretty rough shape with a blue G5 metapeep. 
Old beat up Whisker Biscuit rest.

The last photo is from the manufacturer, but is bare bones identical to my bow.

Again, I know its a long shot, but I have to hope.

Thanks








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Best of luck to you! Is it safe to assume that you already filed a police report? It is a very long shot, but they find some once in a while.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Unfortunately the serial # wasn't stamped on the bow, it was on a sticker...which ultimately fell off. So, the officer I spoke with said it was highly unlikely I could prove it was mine if they had stripped it down to a bare bow. 
I really don't expect to recover the bow, but to get ANY leads that could lead me towards someone would be more than sufficient. 

Thanks again!


----------



## captaincheeto (Oct 24, 2013)

Rotten bastards!


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Thats worse than stealing a mans tools. Might want to start keeping an eye out at the local pawn shops. Chances are the scrote that took it doesnt know the value and got a cool hundred bucks for it to further their criminal activities. 
Good Luck


----------

